# MWO Bill Ovens LDSH (RC) 3 Mar 12



## Cansky (6 Mar 2012)

Master Warrant Officer (Retired) Bill Ovens.  A universally respected soldier and leader, Master Warrant Officer Bill Ovens passed away on the 3rd of March 2012.  He served with distinction in Egypt in 1956, and later with the Strathcona's in Germany.  On his return to Canada, he served with the 8th Canadian Hussars independent tank squadron in Gagetown, and he was instrumental to the stand up of C Squadron LdSH(RC) on posting to Calgary.  Even after his retirement in 1977, Master Warrant Officer Ovens remained connected to the Strathcona's.  A straight-shooter and leader who shared in all hardships with his troops, Master Warrant Officer Ovens was revered by all soldiers and leaders, serving and retired alike.  The Regiment mourns this loss with the Ovens family, and with Rob and Terry in particular - both of whom have served with the Strathcona's.  Bill's funeral will be conducted at 1100 hrs, Friday, 9 March 2012 at the Edson Legion (5016 5th Ave, Edson, AB).


RIP Sir.  Rob and Terry condolences he will be remembered.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Mar 2012)

RIP MWO


----------



## OldTanker (6 Mar 2012)

My first Squadron Sergeant Major and a good man. I learned a lot from him as a young Troop Leader.


----------

